# am I doing my QT right, and how about Otocinclus?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 5 gal plastic bin w/a heater and some decor. I've got a small sponge filter that's been in the big established tank for almost 2 wk now. I want to get a pair of otocinclus, but I've read they are sensitive? so want to make sure I do this right for least amount of stress on them.

Since our guppies died in the QT, I have cleaned it with a 1:20 bleach/water solution, rinsed w/scalding hot water more than a dozen times- no scent of bleach left, let it dry out thoroughly. 

My plan is to put half tank water, half new dechlorinated water in the QT tank, then add the sponge filter, tun on the heater, get the new fish the next day, introduce them slowly to the QT. I've also thought to put the decor piece in a jar of tank water in sunny window for a while to let some algae grow on it, or put some rocks in from the big tank that already have algae, as the otos like to eat that.

Does it all sound good or am I missing something?

If anyone has experience keeping Otos and can give me some tips, thanks for the help!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I have ottos. I wouldn't say they are that sensitive. I'd say they were hardy in-fact. They also do a good job of getting rid of algae.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

well, that's good to hear. I read that they shouldn't go into a tank less than 6months old, mine is just 2mo. Plus I read that they tend to look fine and then die suddenly w/no apparent cause?

I think they're cute, plus I've got a bit of green & brown algae but mostly I wanted them to eat the white fungus that's growing out of my driftwood. When I looked that up everyone says its harmless, but that ottos like to eat it!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Jake no clue where you got your ottos, but yes they are sensitive. And there is a good reason for that. Most otos you buy in petstores (normally) are wildcought. They get transported in huge bunches of fish with not a lot of room (obviously) and this is really stressful. A type bacteria in their digestive system that helps them break down their food dies off when the fish is under stress. So once they arrive at the store, they slowly starve to death, no matter how much you feed them. The trick to buying otos is watching them for a week at the store, and buying the survivors as chances are that their stomach bacteria are fine. 

Otherwise good plan. Get a big flat rock and grow some algae on it, otos absolutely love that stuff. Once they are in your tank you will need to supplement their diet though.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, I was looking at them in the pet store. They have one tank with lots of ottos, have been there for several weeks up to a month now so I was hoping those guys were ok.

I have algae wafers- will that be good for them to eat?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I've got some as well and I hardly use them at all. Just sitting there unused.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Those guys should be fine, unless they just keep restocking. And algae wavers are essentially just algae as well, I would consider something that has a bit of meat in it as otos need some of that too.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

would spirulina pellets be better? plus they would sink to the bottom


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I got mine from my lfs. I'm just speaking from my own experience.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all fish need a well balanced diet of quality foods consisting of both meats and vegetables..this includes species considered carnivorous or herbivorous...you can also buy algae wafers that have meat in them..i sell a fair amount of them..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All in all your plan sounds mighty fine!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I didn't mean to attack you jake, I'm just also speaking from my own experience (which was sooo annoying) and from what I have read online.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

It's fine, maybe my tank is just ideal for me. I know they outlived several neon tetras and two dwarf frogs when my tank was newly set up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

everyplace I read about ottos says they are herbivorous. So- why do they need the protein? just wondering. Also I've read that you can feed them blanched zucchini or spinach, has anyone done that? how long do you leave it in before it fouls the water?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Several hours


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Their diet should mainly consist of algae, but for proper development they need protein in their diet too.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------

